# Iron Ranch Swap meet Sept 21st Sat.... Its a go!!!!



## fatbike (Jul 31, 2013)

Al himself has confirmed the swap meet.  September 21st Saturday... See you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

cool, where are we going?


----------



## fatbike (Aug 1, 2013)

Ridgefield Washington


----------



## vancruiser (Aug 6, 2013)

alw said:


> cool, where are we going?




It is in Ridgefield, WA (southern end of WA, just above Oregon)

23100 NE 10th Ave., Ridgefield, Washington 98642


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep! If you find yourself in Oregon you've either gone too far or not far enough.


----------



## tvc15 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Can't wait*

Looking forward to it!


----------



## fatbike (Aug 11, 2013)

It will a really good time as always!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 22, 2013)

*Iron ranch*

Is there an "OFFICIAL NOTICE" OF THE IRON RANCH SWAP MEET ? TIMES ,DATE ,DIRECTIONS ?


----------



## dartwagon (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone know if there is a ride planed for after the swap?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh yeah! Count me in!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 9, 2013)

dartwagon said:


> Anyone know if there is a ride planed for after the swap?




Yes there is a ride after Iron Ranch Saturday 21st 6pm @ Lucky Lab Brewery 1945 NW Quimby st.

See tou there!


----------



## vancruiser (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't wait!!  We're bringing tunes!!


----------



## fatbike (Sep 12, 2013)

vancruiser said:


> I can't wait!!  We're bringing tunes!!
> 
> View attachment 113341





Nice...That will be a blast!


----------



## pappa (Sep 12, 2013)

The Canadian invasion is a go...Are there going to be any Whizzers for sale?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anybody showing up friday?


----------



## eazywind (Sep 14, 2013)

I will be rolling in around dusk probably. Marc



rustyspoke66 said:


> Anybody showing up friday?


----------



## tedly3000 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Stoked!*

Hope to see a lot of great bikes there!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 15, 2013)

*bicycles pouring into my head like black tar.....*



tedly3000 said:


> Hope to see a lot of great bikes there!




    Jeff....At dusk look to the east............


----------



## fatbike (Sep 15, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Anybody showing up friday?




Lot a people show up Friday. I will be there Friday with a tent.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Lot a people show up Friday. I will be there Friday with a tent.




Good luck with selling a your tent. But I thought this swap meet was just for bikes and bike parts. If you do sell your tent, where will you be sleeping? Maybe Alan has a spare bedroom you can use.


----------



## eazywind (Sep 19, 2013)

Not going to make it now. Weather report looks like crap. Not worth the 8 hour drive.................





eazywind said:


> I will be rolling in around dusk probably. Marc


----------



## Boris (Sep 19, 2013)

Bummer Marc! Fun factor is plus 100% when sunny, minus 100% when raining. I don't blame you at all. I enjoyed our talk last year and was looking forward to talking with you again this year. Hopefully next year!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 19, 2013)

Still going to make it but may pass on the ride later. We only have to drive about 5 to 6 hours.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 19, 2013)

pappa said:


> The Canadian invasion is a go...Are there going to be any Whizzers for sale?




There will be a nice 40s Hawthorne CWC Whizzer. Ask for Joe


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Bummer Marc! Fun factor is plus 100% when sunny, minus 100% when raining. I don't blame you at all. I enjoyed our talk last year and was looking forward to talking with you again this year. Hopefully next year!




Poor Marc.He had the "pleasure" of talking with DAVE.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 21, 2013)

Won't be there...Pics please!


----------



## frampton (Sep 21, 2013)

Weather was nice and it didn't rain until around 2:00. Great swap! Steam tractors, vintage cars and hit and miss engines to add to the excitement. Don't miss it next year.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 22, 2013)

It was really good weather considering the hype, we lucked out and the ride after was dry too!



Check it!!! Dixie Flyer


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2013)

*anyone have pix of the swap?*

Love to see some good pix of Iron Ranch. I didn't get any.


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2013)

fatbike said:


> I didn't get any.




I didn't get any either, but I was just there for bike stuff. Besides Beverly would kill me if I brought home a STD.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 24, 2013)

Is that the same as bringing home a bicycle Dave?


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

The winner of the "NOT BRINGING HOME ANOTHER BIKE CONTEST", is me.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Sep 24, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> The winner of the "NOT BRINGING HOME ANOTHER BIKE CONTEST", is me.




I lost that one.  I bought a 1954 American from Joe and a really nice 1962 Typhoon straightbar from a fellow named Dave.  Was that you?  That one is a real keeper for me....


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

No, that wasn't me. That Dave is the nice one.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 24, 2013)

Ignaz Schwinn said:


> I lost that one.  I bought a 1954 American from Joe and a really nice 1962 Typhoon straightbar from a fellow named Dave.  Was that you?  That one is a real keeper for me....




That was David, not Dave. Davis was next to my booth.


----------

